# scelta 64bit intel/amd

## triki

Ho bisogno di un pc con una buona potenza sia in termini grafici (modellazione 3d) sia di puro calcolo (fogli di calcolo complessi, matlab e simili), dopo una ricerca abbastanza approfondita mi trovo a scegliere fra questi due processori:

- intel Core 2 Duo 6600

- Amd Athlon 64 X2 5600+

Hanno prezzo simile e prestazioni simili (forse intel un poco superiore), quindi il mio parametro di scelta resta esclusivamente la loro compatibilità con gentoo.

Più precisamente vorrei capire:

- che architettura devo scegliere per utilizzarli (x86, AMD64...)

- l'architettura scelta può comportare restrizioni rispetto ad esempio al mio Althlon XP 1500 attuale (applicazioni di uso comune che non girano ed eventuale necessità di ambiente a 32 bit per farle girare...)

- quale processore è meglio ottimizzabile su gentoo (che riesco quindi a sfruttare al max delle sue potenzialità)

- che margini di miglioramento ci si aspetta (in pratica quanto può aumentare la stabilità nei due casi entro alcuni mesi)

- come si comporta wine nei due casi (purtroppo sono costretto ad usare due software in emulazione: delftship e archimedes)

grazie

Nota: ho visto in giro discussioni simili ma non mi sembravano molto aggiorante nè molto di stampo pratico quindi ho preferito riaprire l'argomento  :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

 *triki wrote:*   

> Ho bisogno di un pc con una buona potenza sia in termini grafici (modellazione 3d) sia di puro calcolo (fogli di calcolo complessi, matlab e simili), dopo una ricerca abbastanza approfondita mi trovo a scegliere fra questi due processori:
> 
> - intel Core 2 Duo 6600
> 
> - Amd Athlon 64 X2 5600+
> ...

 

sono processori praticamente identici (visti da fuori). il set di istruzioni (salvo alcune differenze minime) è lo stesso... io tirerei la monetina. Forse dal punto di vista dei consumi credo che vinca intel.

ciao

----------

## noppy

da quello che so :

intel gestisce al massimo 36bit di ram (64Gb) amd arriva a 48bit(mi pare 64Tb , ma linux ne gestisce al massimo 47bit O.o)

amd in modalita' 64bit da' 16 registri utili , intel i canonici 8 , non so pero' se ci siano gia' software ottimizzati in tal senso

le cpu "core" hanno la cache L2 unificata tra i processori , percio' un monotask puo' avere fino a 4Mb di cache per lui (anche se poi bisogna vedere il contesto) 

le cpu amd , anche se athlon64 , sono pensate per i server , percio' lavorano meglio con molti thread e un basso contenct-switch mentre gli intel sono piu' pensati ad applicazioni desktop .

Poi cmq si va a money e simpatia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

magari prova a vedere qualche benchmark in giro per la rete... di questa robba la rete ne è ciotta  :Smile: 

----------

## triki

si si i benchmark me li sono spazzolati tutti, io volevo capire come lavorano i due processori con gentoo

----------

## Kernel78

 *triki wrote:*   

> - che architettura devo scegliere per utilizzarli (x86, AMD64...)
> 
> - l'architettura scelta può comportare restrizioni rispetto ad esempio al mio Althlon XP 1500 attuale (applicazioni di uso comune che non girano ed eventuale necessità di ambiente a 32 bit per farle girare...)
> 
> - quale processore è meglio ottimizzabile su gentoo (che riesco quindi a sfruttare al max delle sue potenzialità)
> ...

 

nell'ordine:

- puoi usare sia x86 che amd64 (per entrambi i processori), con x86 hai più disponibilità di pacchetti testati, con amd64 sfrutti "maggiormente" la cpu

- presumo che tu stia usando x86 adesso, in tal caso prova a controllare se i sw che usi abbiano anche amd64 (in molti casi se manca basta metterseli in overlay aggiungendola e se funziona segnalarlo su bugs.gentoo.org)

- a meno che tu non usi sw matematici o che facciano rendering dubito che tu riuscirai mai a sfruttare al max quelle cpu

- appena finisco di lucidare la sfera di cristallo te lo faccio sapere  :Laughing: 

- wine non dovrebbe avere il minimo problema in nessuno dei due casi

Spero di averti aiutato.

----------

## djinnZ

quoto ma aggiungo che la serietà ed il ripetto per l'utenza mostrati da Intel (per l'accordo con Skype e per la questione del DRM) andrebbero premiati... BOICOTTANDOLI! visto che l'antitrust non si è fatta minimamente sentire, tanto per cambiare, facciamoci giustizia da soli finchè possiamo.  :Twisted Evil: 

Scherzi (quasi) a parte devi sempre considerare che amd costa meno, a questo punto rispermi qualcosa sulla cpu e ti prendi dei dischi più veloci (che aiutano tanto) o potresti pensare di comprare un bel ramdisk con quei dindini. Se opti per amd64 fai il conto che se non hai applicazioni particolari, in genere dio tipo matematico, ottimizzate per i 64 bit la differenza tra l'usare linux compilato a 32 o a 64 di fatto è solo che devi tenere le librerie di emulazione e gli eseguibili sono leggermente più grandi e le prestazioni sono più o meno identiche (alla fine mi sono stufato, già sono a 12 GB su 32 a 64 dovrei arrivare intorno ai 12/14) e ci sono solo rogne (risolvibilissime). Pensando al futuro comunque il processore a 64 sarebbe meglio.

Oppure ti prendi un bel sempron (anche biprocessore) ma con 4GB di ram e qualcosa in più la dovresti vedere in termini di prestazioni.

----------

## skypjack

Il mio consiglio è, dato che mi pare di aver capito che intendi comprare un pc intero e non solo cambiare il processore, di prendere un Intel.

Mi spiego: o ti metti lì e scegli AMD, che non disdegno affatto, e però ti costruisci anche tutto il contorno pezzo per pezzo in modo da mantenere l'assoluta compatibilità/funzionalità su sistemi GNU/Linux, oppure ti scegli un Intel documentandoti poco sulla struttura ma assicurandoti solo che si trascini dietro tutto ciò che è Intel e quindi in linea di massima funziona.

Dirai: che cavolta!!

Vero, ma se per esempio (scemo, ma esempio) una casa mi offe 100 pc ottimi con AMD e ATI e un pc un ò più scarso con Intel come processore e Intel Graphic, scelgo il secondo, perchè il girone dei dannATI non è piacevole e spesso frustrante, poi dipende dai punti di vista e dalle necessità, ovvio.

Questo, è il mio parere, non solo processore ma anche "contorno", poi ovviamente avrò detto solo cavolate e quindi infamatemi pure, ci mancherebbe...

----------

## Scen

Beh, io un Athlon64 3800+ su MB Asus con socket 939 e una nVidia Geforce 6800: fila tutto liscio come l'olio, altro che incompatibilità  :Rolling Eyes:  Nno vedo perchè associare AMD+ATI, solo perchè la prima ha acquisito la seconda.

Quotando djinnZ, da un punto di vista "morale" (e personalmente anche x simpatia) opterei per AMD, però ho letto che gli ultimi Intel Core Duo macinano abbastanza meglio dei corrispettivi modelli AMD.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> ...

 Beh se deve comprare un pc nuovo mi aspetto che si informi prima su ogni singolo componente . Quindi che scelga amd o intel, poi la sk video la sceglierà nvidia visto che il 3d sembra interessargli... e così via. Non mi sembra un discorso legato al proc, ma ai componenti.

----------

## mambro

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quotando djinnZ, da un punto di vista "morale" (e personalmente anche x simpatia) opterei per AMD, però ho letto che gli ultimi Intel Core Duo macinano abbastanza meglio dei corrispettivi modelli AMD.

 

è solo una mia impressione o, a giudicare dai changelog del kernel, ci sono molti più contributi di intel che di amd? 

 inoltre:

amd possiete ati che offre dei drivers chiusi e pessimi per linux

i drivers per le schede video integrate intel sono opensource

i drivers per le schede wireless intel sono opensource (alcuni sono anche inclusi nel kernel)

Non vedo perchè amd dovrebbe essere "moralmente" meglio..

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io sono personalmente dell'idea che la scelta del processore non sia così fondamentale.

I casi sono due... o fai simulazioni numeriche dove la cpu sta accesa al 100% per ore, giorni, settimane, mesi oppure il collo di bottiglia è altro.

Se fai roba 3d o grafica in generale conviene spendere più per la scheda video e (soprattutto) per la ram che per la cpu IMHO.

Il guadagno prestazionale su compiti cpu-intensive della durata di qualche minuto è solo una manciata di secondi (10-20 secondi sono importanti?). Inizi a vedere un vantaggio quando fai girare applicazioni che impiegano ore o giorni (in questo caso il vantaggio è di qualche minuto o qualche ora.... a volte avere dei risultati 12 ore prima è un vantaggio...).

Io faccio simulazioni numeriche e solitamente faccio gran parte del lavoro di maltab/plotting/analisi dati sul mio centrino (single core). Vedo un vantaggio nell'usare un opteron a otto core super mega pompato solo quando lancio simulazioni che durano giorni... in questo  caso effettivamente avere i risultati un giorno prima a volte fa piacere... come fa piacere non dover fondere il proprio portatile  :Wink: .

P.S. avere un numero spropositato di core è utile solo se le tue applicazioni sono scritte appositamente per il calcolo parallelo... siccome la maggioranza delle applicazioni usa uno e un solo core devi valutare bene il tuo utilizzo della macchina.

----------

## triki

allora vediamo di riassumere i vostri preziosi consigli e di vedere se ho capito qualcosa:

- posso usare sia x86 che amd64 per intel come per amd

- amd64 per mette di far rendere di più i processori, in particolare per software di calcolo matematico, quindi visto che io faccio largo uso di matlab e simili farei meglio ad usare amd64

- mi è chiaro come verificare la disponibilità di software per 64 a parte l'overlay che non so cosa sia

- wine non ha a problemi con i due processori, ma funziona correttamente anche quando lo uso su arch amd64 per emulare software a 32bit?

- per quanto riguarda la spesa, come già detto i due processori costano quasi uguale (in media l'intel costa 10 euro di meno) e come prestazioni sono molto simili, inoltre siccome intendo far uso di applicazioni matematiche penso che valga la pena investire sul processore, anche se in realtà lavoro tanto quando anche su modellazione 3d...

- come detto da .:deadhead:. sto scegliendo i componenti uno ad uno e come ormai chiaro al momento sto decidendo che ramo scegliere fra intel e amd, la scheda madre verrà di conseguenza e già che ci sono, cosa è meglio supportato dal kernel nei due casi, in altre parole se scelgo intel i chipset per main a disposizione (che penso siano solo intel e nvidia) come sono supportati e se invece scelgo amd i relativi chipset (ATI, AMD e nvidia?) come girano con linux?

se ho detto boiate correggetemi per favore  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

io avevo letto in giro che, in realtà, wine, con un sistema a 64 bit non funziona, anche se ci stanno lavorando su. Ti consiglio di controllare sul loro sito eventuali notizio dei prima mano.

Per quanto riguarda matlab occhio che se usi un binario precompilato a 32bit probabilmente (ma passo la palla "ai saccenti") l'avere un sistema a 64bit potrebbe essere solo che d'impaccio ( ti devi caricare anche le varie librerie di emulazione ).

Byez

EDIT:

aggiungo che per quanto riguarda la grafica 3d se usi blender allora ti conviene sapere che questo programma, al momento, non è assolutamente 64bit safe, anzi... Ton ci sta lavorando e dovrebbe essere una feature implementata nelle prossime versioni, ma attualmente (nemmeno nella 2.43 che non è ancora in portage) è solo controproducente usarlo nativo a 64.

----------

## Scen

Piccolo appunto x Wine: come dice Onip, non funziona nativamente su 64bit, però grazie a multilib funziona senza tanti problemi tramite le librerie di emul-linux-x86-* (personalmente riesco a giocare in modo soddisfacente a diversi giochi, tra cui Half-Life 2  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## triki

blender lo conosco appena perchè per ora lavoro con delftship e rhinoceros entrambi emulati, però sto cercandoun degno sostituto di rhino che se possibili giri a 64 nativo...

per quanto riguarda wine usare queste multilib significa far girare wine a 32 su architettura amd64 senza dover fare pasticci con chroot su sistemi a 32?

----------

## daniel979

Diciamo che non sono un fanboy AMD, posseggo un processore INTEL P4 PRESCOTT e personalmente prima che uscissero i core 2 duo se avessi dovuto cambiare PC avrei puntato su un athlon64, con l'uscita dei core 2 duo pero' le prestazioni sono con un buon margine di vanaggio per gli INTEL, inoltre gli INTEL consumano meno ed hanno un maggior margine di overclock.

Se devi cambiare adesso PC ti consiglierei un INTEL, se invece puoi resistere ancora un po' ti consiglierei di aspettare i nuovi AMD (core K10) che dovrebbero uscire a maggio e magari confrontare prezzi e prestazioni perche' gli attuali ATHLON64 sono di una generazione precedente rispetto ai CORE 2 DUO.

Spero che con l'acquisizione di ATI da parte di AMD il supporto ai driver per le nuove schede video e per i nuovi chipset migliori in quanto vedrei bene una piattaforma CPU+CHIPSET+GPU tutta AMD.

----------

## Scen

 *triki wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda wine usare queste multilib significa far girare wine a 32 su architettura amd64 senza dover fare pasticci con chroot su sistemi a 32?

 

Yes  :Cool:  In pratica basta usare il profilo predefinito e sei apposto.

----------

## GiRa

 *mambro wrote:*   

> amd possiete ati che offre dei drivers chiusi e pessimi per linux

 

Quando AMD ha comprato ATi ha avviato una riscrittura completa dei driver, persino quelli per Windows.

Detto questo, avere i 64bit serve solo se indirizzi tanta memoria, ossia più di 2 o 3 GB a processo (tipo un DB server).

Visto che hai da fare operazioni di calcolo numerico un processore con più cache aiuta (mi pare che quelli indicati da te abbiano 2MB di cache e so che ce ne sono certi a 4).

Ho due sistemi con circa gli stessi SW installati: uno è un Athlon64 3200+ con 1GB di RAM e l'altro è un centrino 1.5GHz con 512MB di RAM: wine va molto meglio col 32bit.

----------

## triki

k direi che più o meno ho capito, l'unico particolare che mi manca è: che opzioni devo mettere nel file make.conf se uso un intel? perchè nella guida amd64 mi sembra parli solo di appunto amd   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Onip wrote:*   

> (..)
> 
> Per quanto riguarda matlab occhio che se usi un binario precompilato a 32bit probabilmente (ma passo la palla "ai saccenti") l'avere un sistema a 64bit potrebbe essere solo che d'impaccio ( ti devi caricare anche le varie librerie di emulazione ).
> 
> (..)

 

In teoria Matlab esiste in versione 32/64bit sia per windows che per linux, quindi non dovrebbero esserci problemi...

(Il fatto poi che io non sia riuscito a far partire la versione 64bit su una Athlon64, e che abbia reinstallato tutto a 32bit prima di spaccare il pc è un particolare trascurabile   :Wink:  )

----------

## triki

ma la versione a 64 di matlab è fornita nei cd di installazione insieme alla 32 o quando l'ho comprato dovevo chiedere la versione a 64 (ho mathworks R14)

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Visto che hai da fare operazioni di calcolo numerico un processore con più cache aiuta

 

Confermo per esperienza diretta! Tuttavia noti vantaggio solo se ti trovi a gestire array di dati molto grandi... (diciamo che più che notare vantaggi non noti rallentamenti...)

----------

## nick_spacca

 *triki wrote:*   

> ma la versione a 64 di matlab è fornita nei cd di installazione insieme alla 32 o quando l'ho comprato dovevo chiedere la versione a 64 (ho mathworks R14)

 

Beh, che io sappia la differenze c'è solo tra versione Windows e Linux/Mac, quindi in teoria non dovresti avere problemi...eventualmente cerca sul sito di Mathworks ....basta così anche perché siamo gia estremamente OT   :Wink: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *daniel979 wrote:*   

>  inoltre gli INTEL consumano meno ed hanno un maggior margine di overclock.
> 
> 

 

Io ho trovato questa notizia.. http://weblog.infoworld.com/sustainableit/archives/2007/07/study_xeon_more.html

----------

## flocchini

dopo anni di amd, ora come ora direi sicuramente intel visto che hai bisogno di potenza di calcolo e la cache nel tuo caso e' sicuramente di aiuto. Sulla scelta di x86 piuttosto che x86_64 mi ripeto, secondo me non vale la pena avere nemmeno il minimo casino con ~amd64 per guadagnare ogni tanto, forse, qsa. E trovo che scegliere le cpu a "simpatia" sia profondamente sbagliato, e' un attrezzo non un amico. E se vogliamo i contributi di intel alla "causa" sono storicamente maggiori di quelli dati da amd

----------

## !equilibrium

aggiungo infine che i programmi di grafica, in genere, fanno un uso estensivo delle FPU moderne (SSE,SSE2,SSE3,SSE4,3dNowExt!) per tanto da questo punto di vista sarebbe da privilegiare AMD perchè i suoi processori possono fare il cosidetto "register pressure", ovvero quando l'applicativo satura i registri di una FPU, invece di passare allo stack, la FPU impegna i registri delle altre FPU presenti (SSE -> 3dNowExt! -> 3dNow). Questa peculiarità permette di garantire un numero elevato di registri sempre liberi e quindi elevate velocità nelle operazioni multimediali.

per quando riguarda invece le applicazioni scientifiche, se la precisione matematica è imperativa, allora è meglio privilegiare Intel in quanto tutte le operazioni in virgola mobile (double) vengono effettuate dal coprocessore/FPU a 80-bit (IEEE extended) contro i 64bit della AMD (maggiori informazioni).

NOTA: la versione 2.44+ di blender supporta nativamente l'architettura a 64bit (una delle poche e rare applicazioni 64bit-ready in circolazione)

----------

## Vendicatore

Da quello che ne so gli Intel Core 2 hanno una resa migliore degli Athlon64 quando si tratta di eseguire codice a 32bit e una leggermente peggiore a 64.

Io personalmente uso amd64 con un Athlon64 3200+ da 3 anni (~amd64) e mi trovo molto bene, e anche grazie  alla continua evolzuione delle emul-libs-x86-* programmi a 32bit (binari...) che non funzionano sotto questo ambiente sono una mosca rara.

Ultimamente sto usando molto Gimp, e li la differenza tra i 32 e i 64bit è notevole (specie negli algoritmi di selezione e su alcuni effetti applicati su immagini MOLTO grosse, confronto fatto a parità di macchina con Ubuntu a 32bit, installata sulla partizione che uso per testare distribuzioni).

Più che altro ti consiglio, indipendentemente dal processore che prendi, una scheda video Nvidia: i driver (closed) sono su un'altro pianeta rispetto agli ATI.

----------

